# Liquids mixed poorly



## 101st Ranger (Oct 24, 2015)

Was taking one of my research liquids a few days ago, exemestane to be specific, and first noticed an accumulation on the bottom interior of the bottle. So I turned the bottle upside down and it is clearly undissolved powder. So, I swirled and mildly shook the bottle to see if it would mix. It does not. 

Now, this has me thinking. My AIs have been pretty effective in the past, but as of late, not so much. Clearly this would indicate a problem with dosage consistency as its not possible to get the powder properly dissolved into the solution. Now that I'm aware, it's obvious when I draw the liquid and pull the powder, it is gritty. 

I knew the color of the batch was off from the start but since the bottles are so dark and nontransparent, I didn't noticed the powder accumulation. 

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## MattG (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah my current and last couple batches of exemestane are like that. I always just shake it for 20 seconds then draw the amount i need before it settles...i havent had any issues with it not working though. But if you werent shaking yours previously then i would guess you werent getting the proper amount of compound-may have only been getting the carrier solution (which would now mean once you shake it, it's going to be a higher dose than it should be). I have some tadalifil and its the same way. But my letro and mk677 are completely dissolved solutions and are from the same company. Not sure why they dont make fully dissolved batches for everything anymore, i dont like the idea of settlements that need to be mixed...but still, even the dissolved ones i still shake up good first. The older batches of exemestane from the same company were fully dissolved and made with grain alcohol...these newer ones seem to be made with a different carrier


----------



## 101st Ranger (Oct 24, 2015)

That's exactly the same w my MK, letro, and older exemestane. My caber seems well mixed also. 

Hoping my nolva that I'm expecting is G2G

So, you've helped a lot w my gyno issues and know about them as well as anyone. Well, it seems I finally started to respond to a mix of exemestane, caber, and nolva. But nolvadex seemed to be the missing key before. Which got me thinking, I wonder if MK actually activates the receptor like other compounds and that's why nolvadex seemed to be the missing link. What do you think?


----------



## MattG (Oct 24, 2015)

Glad to see things are finally getting better for you man. Always a shitty feeling not being able to fix gyno issues, nobody wants man tits.lol. Hard to say about the nolva, but if once you added it and things started getting better than must have been the game saver for you. I never had much luch with nolva myself, but many people swear by it...just another example of how all this shit affects everybody differently. You hear all these success stories of guys using this or that that cured their problem-articles showing studies where so many percent reduced gynocomastia-yet you try it and get nothing out of it. I guess in the end, all you can do is make an informed decision and try a certain compound and hope it works, but sometimes it comes down to having to figure out what really works for you and at least now you know for the future. Mk677 never really gave me any issues, maybe a slight tissue increase but never noticable visibly. But i have heard some people getting gyno symptoms from it. Sounds like that may also have been a problem for you? Might wanna steer clear from it from now on...took me a few years of trying so many compounds to finally know what i can safely run. Tren, npp, deca, high dose adrol and dbol are all out for me unfortunately.


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 24, 2015)

Just about all research chems are in a suspension,  not a solution.  They are typically suspended in grain alcohol, peg 300, peg 400, or a combination of the 2. This is why it it alway recommended to shake them before dosing.  Depending on the molecular weight of the compound, ratio of alcohol/peg, the compounding procedure,  storage/delivery temperature,  and how close the mix is to full saturation, it can fall out of suspension.  Try giving it a bath in boiling water for a couple minutes.  You can also add more grain alcohol.  Just remember this will reduce your mg/ml so do the math.  Just always remember to give them all a good shake cause if your using say clen or prami your going to be in for a very miserable time.


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 25, 2015)

I have noticed that from time to time.  Just shake it up really well and you will be fine.


----------

